# okay processor stuff



## macnoob

alright, say i want this  AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+(65W) Windsor 2.0GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103729 
okay? what knid of mob would that fit into? this is a really really noobish question ut im asking anyway. also sockets for radeon graphics cards should fit most mobs right? the processor so far seems to be the only thin im worried about having a particular mobo for, and how much does a decent mobo cost? a good one? any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Geoff

If it's and AM2 processor, it can only work on an AM2 motherboard.  Not a socket 940 motherboard.


----------



## macnoob

[-0MEGA-];598975 said:
			
		

> If it's and AM2 processor, it can only work on an AM2 motherboard.  Not a socket 940 motherboard.



okay so should intels fit in more mobos then amds?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, There are more Intel compatable MOBO's at the moment.

AMD are socket AM2

Intel are socket LGA775


----------



## Geoff

LGA775 has been around alot longer then AM2 has, which contributes to why there are so many LGA775 motherboards.


----------

